# Nuanced meaning of 조?



## moondeer

In the following sentence, I'm not sure how to translate 조. The quotation comes from Heo Jun's book 동의보감.

또한 내경편 집례(集例)에 “도교에서는 청정과 수양을 근본으로 삼고 의문에서는 약이(藥餌)와 침구로 치료를 한다. 이는 도 (道)는 그 정(精)을 얻었고, 의(醫)는 그 조(粗)를 얻은 것이다”라고 하였다.

Here's my attempted translation:

"The section on regulating the inner body reads, 'In Daoism purity and cultivation of self are foundational, while in the medical world food as medicine, along with acupuncture and moxibustion, are used as cures. In this manner, the Way obtains its life essence, and medicine obtains its substance (_jo_)._'_”

조 粗=대강, which is roughly, nearly/summary, or 대량, great quantity

I just guessed that "substance" might work, but I have no idea. "Summary" doesn't seem to work, and neither does "great quantity" or any of the other definitions I found in the Naver hanja dictionary.


----------



## Go_Yunu

도가에서는 청정(淸靜)과 수양(修養)을 근본으로 삼고, 의사들은 약이(藥餌)와 침구(鍼灸)로 병을 치료하니 도가는 그 정밀함을 얻은 것이고 의문(醫門)에서는 그 대강을 얻은 것입니다.

This is korean version of sentence which you posted which I found it on internet.
Im not an expert of 동의보감, but as i know 도가 = 도교 = Daoism(religion) , 의사 = 의문 = 의가 = Medicine(medical world)

도가는 청정(淸靜)과 수양(修養)으로써 삶의 근본을 삼고, 의가는 약이나 침뜸으로써 치료의 법칙을 삼았으니, 도가는 자상하게 심신 전체를 다룬 셈이요, 의가는 거칠게 구체적인 부분만을 다루는 셈이다.

And this is another translated version that i found on internet.

So refer to both translation, it means "In Daoism, purity(or cleaness) and cultivation are foundational, while the medical world is based on medicine and acupuncutre and  moxibustion. It means that Daoism consideratly(or gently mabye)( 정(精) ) treats whole body, and Medical world roughly( 조(粗) ) treats specific part of body."

So  조(粗) means roughly or roughness just as you thought


----------



## moondeer

Thank you so much. Reading the other 2 Korean translations and your English translation helped me understand it! =)


----------



## moondeer

If you have time, would you be willing to address my other forum question, which I'll paste below?

What do 권 and 책 mean in the following: 동의보감은 23권 25책으로 되어 있다.

I think 권 means "volume." E.g., an encyclopedia may contain 20 volumes. Each volume is an individual book in a series. And 책 means "book." So, "Dongui bogam consists of 23 volumes and 25 books?" That doesn't really make sense. Any idea how else the word 책 could be translated in this context?


----------

